# SSD for Series 2?



## PalousePilot (Oct 31, 2010)

One of our Series 2 is in the bedroom. My wife seems to be very sensitive to the HD noise. I'm wondering if I can replace the standard hard drive (40 GB?) with a solid-state drive?

Anyone tried that?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

PalousePilot said:


> One of our Series 2 is in the bedroom. My wife seems to be very sensitive to the HD noise. I'm wondering if I can replace the standard hard drive (40 GB?) with a solid-state drive?
> 
> Anyone tried that?


Can be done but with the way TiVo uses a drive I don't know if the life of the SS drive will be shorten, you will have to get a SATA to PATA converter but that should be no problem.


----------



## hungarianhc (May 31, 2007)

I've been looking at this too - only thing is that there aren't that many PATA drives. Most are SATA. SSDs are expensive already, but getting a PATA drive increases the price a bit more too. If you're interested, you can go on Amazon and pick one up. You'll have to buy a converter though... those are 2.5" drives that have a laptop connector. You need a converter for a 3.5" drive. They use different connectors.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

TexasGrillChef has some experience with SSDs in TiVos (see here) albeit in the THD, not the S2.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Wow - something to look forward to. 
I was just upgrading a TivoHD - and amazed at how far HD prices have dropped, and thinking except for the few who need more than 1TB, Hard drive upgrades woudl slowly fade away. However, in a couple years I can see us getting some new life by dropping cheaper / large SSDs into our Tivos.
For example, I could see upgrading my bedroom premier with a 256/512 mb SSD if the price fell below 200 or so (which I know is a way off).
-Shaown


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

shaown said:


> For example, I could see upgrading my bedroom premier with a 256/512 *mb* SSD if the price fell below 200 or so (which I know is a way off).


You mean *gb*, right? You wouldn't be able to record many HD shows in 512mb.


----------

